# PRO Phone order in the UK?



## inconspicuous (Apr 20, 2009)

I posted this in the main Pro discussion in MAC Chat, but figured it would be better to ask here, where ladies in the UK might be more likely to see it and help me out?

Basically, I've been approved for my Pro card and am waiting for that, and I know we in the UK can only use the discount at the Pro store and/or freestanding stores.  I'm nowhere near London and there are no freestanding stores here in Sheffield, so I'm limited to phone ordering.

My question is concerning Limited Edition items...  Would they be available for mail order via the Pro telephone order line on the same date as they go into shops?  Or do they come out earlier in the Pro store?  

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm not entirely sure and would like confirmation. 

Thanks for your help, ladies!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmmm not sure. I _think_ LE stuff is only avail on official release dates. not beforehand in the Pro store.

You can call and ask MAC PRO on 0870 034 2999


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry to sound stupid, but can anyone phone that number and order pro products? i don't have a card


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melanie1784* 

 
_sorry to sound stupid, but can anyone phone that number and order pro products? i don't have a card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes anyone can order from that number, you just won't get pro discount


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 4, 2009)

*Pro phone order question*

I have another question regarding phone ordering from the Pro store.

I really want to order some pro bits (palettes & e/s pans) but also want to order some dazzleglasses when they come out on Thursday. Would I be able to get everything together in one order from the Pro store or will I have to order the dazzleglasses separately as it's not specifically a pro item??

I'd just like to combine my postage if possible! Thanks in advance to anyone that can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gingin501 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

I ordered a pro pan and some studio sculpt concealer.....it was all on the same invoice and came together.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

Thanks gingin! It would be so handy to get it altogether.


----------



## inconspicuous (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

Yep, mine's the same.  I just ordered a dazzleglass, a bunch of stuff from Rose Romance, and an empty pallette and everything's in the same order and being delivered together =] 

SO much more convenient that way - and plus you don't have to pay shipping twice, which would suuck


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

I called yesterday and put my order in. I can't wait for it to arrive! Like you say inconspicuous, it's so much easier than paying postage twice.


----------



## henrieta (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

How do u know which staff can u order at pro store and what is the number? i've seen only US page and their contact number, but nothing about UK.


----------



## inconspicuous (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

The uk order number is 0870 034 2676.  They stock basically everything from the main MAC stores/website and some of the Pro products.  There isn't a product guide or website for what the UK Pro line sells, so I just use the US website as a basic guide.  Although not everything on there is available here (a few of the pro CCB's on there, like Full Fuchsia and Soft Coral aren't available in the UK for example, and we don't have any of the Studio Fix Color Correctors either =[)

But if you look on the US site when you call you can ask and they'll tell you whether they stock it here.  HTH!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Pro phone order question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_The uk order number is 0870 034 2676.  They stock basically everything from the main MAC stores/website and some of the Pro products.  There isn't a product guide or website for what the UK Pro line sells, so I just use the US website as a basic guide.  Although not everything on there is available here (a few of the pro CCB's on there, like Full Fuchsia and Soft Coral aren't available in the UK for example, and we don't have any of the Studio Fix Color Correctors either =[)

But if you look on the US site when you call you can ask and they'll tell you whether they stock it here.  HTH!_

 
Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

